# Win 8.1 causing unreadable text (microscopic) and very unresponsive



## Canyon76 (Mar 2, 2014)

I just got a new Acer Aspire S7 Ultrabook with Win 8.0. I really liked it. I was told that I should upgrade to Win 8.1. So I did. Seemed simple enough, but now my screen is unreadable. Text is microscopic. Also it seems to be very unresponsive now as well. So I can't change anything.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you should be able to make the changes you need in safemode. check the screen resolution while there and check your text size.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When Safe Mode loads, it loads without video drivers, just the standard VGA, so you cannot change the resolution. 
Boot into the computer normally, here Right click a blank space on the Desktop and choose *Screen Resolution*. Change it to what you like.
If this fails, then go to the Acer driver page,Acer | Download type in your make and model# Chose *Windows 8.1 *and download the *Chipset *and *VGA *driver for your model


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can still change windows resolution settiings even if you do not boot to the video driver in safemode.


----------



## Canyon76 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks to everyone. While your help did not directly relate to what I was having through reading your suggestions and running in safe mode I discovered that the computer just needed to be shut down and restarted after a while. My screen resolution was fine. It was the actuall IE that appeared to be at a very small resolution. It appears to be one of those random, unexplained "events" after a significant update that sometimes occurs. It is frustrating when there is no clear reason as to what was going on.

All is good now. Thank you all!


----------

